# '3net' - Debut on DirecTV - Sunday 2/13/11!



## Marcus Carr

*Discovery, Imax, Sony Form 3D Television Channel*


By BRIAN STELTER


Discovery, Imax and Sony are forming a joint venture for a 3D television channel, two people with knowledge of the deal said Tuesday.


The joint venture will be announced sometime Tuesday, timed to the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, where 3D television is expected to be a hot topic.


The three companies will own equal stakes in the channel, according to one of the people with knowledge of the deal, who requested anonymity because the channel had not been announced.


Discovery Communications, which operates the Discovery Channel, TLC and other cable channels, will distribute the channel, which has a 2011 start date. It is expected to showcase a mix of 3D content, including entertainment and sports. It will also show some of the natural history programming that Discovery is well known for.


Earlier Tuesday, ESPN announced that it would debut ESPN 3D in June 2010. The channel will show a minimum of 85 live 3D events during the first year. USA Today reported that ESPN is committing to the 3D network through June 2011.


The ESPN network will only operate when live events are happening. The Discovery/Imax/Sony venture will be a full 24-hour channel.


Companies like Discovery, Imax, Sony, and The Walt Disney Company, which controls ESPN, are trying to place themselves at the forefront of an emerging technology, much as media companies did in the HDTV arms race. 3D televisions may not be mainstream for many years, but every TV manufacturer is putting on a 3D push, Jason Oxman, a spokesman for the Consumer Electronics Association, told the BBC.

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.co...ision-channel/


----------



## Ken H

Say goodbye to HD Theater.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/17853526
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to HD Theater.



Say hello to 3D Theater.


----------



## Rich Peterson

Is it time for AVS to set up a 3D forum? I get the feeling we're going to be hearing a lot about both 3D hardware and programming this week.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Peterson* /forum/post/17854269
> 
> 
> Is it time for AVS to set up a 3D forum? I get the feeling we're going to be hearing a lot about both 3D hardware and programming this week.



Hmmmmm...........


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Peterson* /forum/post/17854269
> 
> 
> Is it time for AVS to set up a 3D forum? I get the feeling we're going to be hearing a lot about both 3D hardware and programming this week.



+1 on this idea. After seeing Avatar 3D for the second time yesterday, I spent last night on the net reading up on 3D for Blu-Ray and HDTV. A forum here would have saved me a lot of Google time.


----------



## Marcus Carr

*Discovery, Sony, IMAX Detail 3D Plans*


Will serve as equal partners in 24-hour network set for 2011 launch


By Glen Dickson -- Broadcasting & Cable, 1/5/2010 10:47:39 AM


Discovery Communications, Sony Corporation and IMAX Corporation formally announced Jan. 5 that they are forming a joint venture to create a 24-hour 3D television network in the U.S. to supply programming for new 3D HD sets. However, they didn't provide any details on carriage with pay-TV operators or the technical infrastructure behind the service.


The partnership aims to launch in the U.S. in 2011 with a mix of 3D-friendly content, including natural history, space, exploration, adventure, engineering, science and technology, motion pictures and children's programming from Discovery, Sony Pictures Entertainment, IMAX and other third-party providers. It will also explore international distribution opportunities in the future.


The companies have signed a non-binding letter of intent to form the JV, and have not released financial details of the agreement. Discovery, Sony, through its U.S. affiliate, Sony Corporation of America, and IMAX each will be equal partners. Governance for the joint venture will be handled by a board of directors comprised of members from each of the three companies, with the day-to-day operations run by a separate staff and management team reporting to that board. The JV has already begun searching for a general manager to run the venture's general manager will begin immediately.


"Discovery's business strategy has always focused on delivering groundbreaking content through new platforms, including the first suite of digital channels launched in 1996 and the first 24/7 basic cable HD channel in 2002," said Discovery Founder and Chairman John Hendricks in a statement. "Now, as Discovery celebrates its 25th anniversary in 2010 as the world leader in satisfying curiosity and bringing audiences the most realistic viewing experience, we continue to change the face of television with the launch of the first-ever 24/7 dedicated 3D television network."


Discovery will provide network services, including affiliate sales and technical support functions, as well as 3D television rights to Discovery content and cross-promotion across its portfolio of 13 U.S. television networks. Sony will provide advertising/sponsorship sales support, and seek to license TV rights to current and future 3D feature films, music-related 3D content and game-related 3D content, while providing cross-promotion at retail stores. IMAX also will license television rights to future 3D films, offer promotion through its owned-and-operated movie theaters across the U.S., and provide a suite of proprietary and patented image enhancement and 3D technologies.


Discovery's involvement in the 3D venture is not surprising, as Discovery executives have privately mentioned their interest in 3D for months and have already considered which shows would work in 3D and which ones wouldn't. For example, Deadliest Catch was referred to by several executives as a show that wouldn't work, as it would likely make viewers seasick. As discussed in the Dec. 30 Broadcasting & Cable TechTalk (click here to listen), Chief Media Technology Officer John Honeycutt and other Discovery engineers have been evaluating "dimensionalization" technology from several firms as a potential way to convert 2D archive content to 3D in post-production, which would be more cost-effective than shooting new 3D fare with specialized cameras.


Sony and IMAX have already collaborated on 3D movies in theaters for years, and are natural technical partners for the venture. While Sony is obviously making a big push on the 3D display side, following its efforts in digital cinema projectors with a new line of consumer 3D HD displays, it is also heavily involved in 3D HD production technology.


Much of the 3D HD content shot in recent years has been done with specialized rigs that incorporate Sony HDC-1500 cameras, including the James Cameron movie Avatar and live broadcasts of college football games produced last year by Fox and ESPN. Sony is also expected to have a role in ESPN's new 3D channel that was announced today, as it has already formed a partnership with FIFA to produce a number of 2010 World Cup matches in 3D.


"Sony is the only company with expertise in every part of the 3D value chain," said Sir Howard Stringer, Chairman, CEO and President of Sony Corporation, in a statement. "We are delighted to be partnering with Discovery and IMAX, two premier companies also dedicated to leadership in 3D, in this groundbreaking new venture. It is clear to us that consumers will always migrate to a better and richer entertainment experience, and together we are determined to be the leader in providing that around the world."


Who will carry the new 24-hour 3D channel remains to be seen. But the launch of a new DirecTV satellite last week has fueled speculation that DirecTV will launch a 3D HD service next year, something 3D insiders have suggested privately for months. The blog HDGuru.com reported that DirecTV will use the new DirecTV 12 satellite to start an all-3D HD channel offering an assortment of movies, sports and programs in 3D, and that it will announce the new service at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas next week.


According to the report, which cited unnamed sources, DirecTV's current HDTV boxes will receive a firmware upgrade to allow existing subscribers to receive HD 3D programming that will be compatible with new 3D-capable HDTV sets from Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, LG and other TV makers, as well as existing Mitsubishi DLP sets that would require a 3D converter box. All the sets would require DirecTV subscribers to wear special glasses to view the 3D content.


DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer wouldn't comment on the HDGuru.com story. But in an email message, Mercer did allow that "3D is something we are very interested in and we're looking at all of the various pieces of the puzzle that need to be put together."


While 3D has created buzz in movie theaters, delivering it to the living room remains a challenge for multichannel operators. DirecTV is seen as the most likely U.S. pay-TV operator to launch a 3D service because it enjoys a national footprint, it has already deployed bandwidth-efficient MPEG-4 set-tops with powerful processing chips, and moreover, it has already established the precedent of selling expensive subscription packages like "NFL Sunday Ticket" to sports aficionados. Nascent 3D fare could be marketed in a similar fashion.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...l_3D_Plans.php


----------



## CycloneGT

It seems logical. I will say that my interest in following HD has waned because it has become.... well, so mainstream that it is not particularly interesting anymore. But 3D TV! now that can get me going again.


Bye Bye HD Theater? That was the first thing that I thought of to. Too bad, because I been watching it again since they started to carry WRC racing.










Still, I really do have to wonder how many people will go out of there way when "glasses" are required. I bet this will hit the "gaming" crowd first before the TV watching crowd catches on. Let's face it. Most TV that we watch will not benefit from 3D like it did for HD. Going from 480i NTSC to 720p/1080i ATSC HD was so big of an improvement that it was easy to get hooked. Everything looked better and was better in HD.


But 3D? Sure sports and "sharks in your face" programs will look good in 3D. But are sitcoms, dramas, and reality shows really going to stand out? I watched Avatar a few weeks ago in 3D. Wow it really looked good, but guess what. After a while I became acclimated to the 3D and it just didn't stand out anymore until they threw a few of those floating "Jellyfish tree seeds" at me to bring the 3D back to life.


Oh well, I'm willing to stand by and watch how this one plays out.


----------



## PrimeTime

AVS will have to have a dedicated 3D forum.


Having a dedicated forum will direct most of the talk there and end the p***ing contest, as most 3D skeptics will not bother to pollute a forum dedicated to 3D enthusiasts, and they will sound silly talking about it outside of those threads.


----------



## Mr Magic

_"We'll be shooting some of our new (shows) in 3D and upconverting some of our existing content" from conventional 2D to 3D, Discovery CEO David Zaslav says._

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...h-3d-glasses/1 


LOL...first we get hi def upconverts and now we are going to get 3D upconverts


----------



## filtor

Add me to the list of those that would like a 3D forum here. I've a lot to learn about the new format(s) and, as noted above, would save a lot of Googletime.


----------



## Joel Clemons

Great. So now the new B650 which I bought just a few months back is now obsolete.


----------



## Infominister

Is it possible to experience any 3D effects with 3D TV programming or BluRay content viewed on an ordinary plasma TV?


----------



## derek

No hardware manufacturers have announced legacy 60hz TV/display support...but theoretically you could output at reduced vertical resolution the 3D content at a 30fps to each eye (half the rate expected with the new 3D TVs) and use active shutter glasses at half the rate. The two main issues are increased flicker and synchronization between display and glasses. 3D tvs have built-in sync emitters. An emitter solution (w/ good calibration) could be developed for current display hardware and/or 3d sources. I would like to see manufactures support some type of backward capability...even if the quality is somewhat poor if only as a bridge solution before purchasing a brand new LCD or plasma.


----------



## PrimeTime

Considering the huge installed base of "non-3D" displays, it's likely that future BluRay players will incorporate some form of eyeglass shutter transmission that is backward compatible with them. Too big a market to pass up.


----------



## Marcus Carr

*Discovery's Zaslav Aims For Broad Distribution Of 3D Network*


Network Scheduled to Launch in 2011 Via Partnership With Sony, IMAX


By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 1/5/2010 5:50:28 PM


Discovery Communications CEO David Zaslav said he's hoping to get broad distribution for the linear 3D network that the company expects to launch in 2011 with Sony and IMAX, noting that it won't require significantly more bandwidth than existing HD services.


"We will, beginning tomorrow, be talking to the distributors," Zaslav said on a conference call with reporters Tuesday. "We believe we'll have very good and productive discussions.... We see it as a channel that will be broadly available. The as-yet-unnamed Discovery/Sony/IMAX 3D network will feature programming from genres that the companies said will lend themselves to 3D, including movies, natural history, space, exploration, adventure, engineering, science and technology and children's programming.


"It will be a general entertainment channel," Zaslav said. "We've had a lot of discussions with the distributors in general about 3D. There are a lot of questions, and a lot of excitement.... We expect that it will be very well received."

*Distributors will be able to carry a 3D channel in about the same amount of the bandwidth they use for an HD signal, Zaslav said.*


According to CableLabs, many of the digital set-top boxes currently deployed by cable operators are capable of processing 3DTV signals in a "frame-compatible" format, which carries separate left and right video signals within the video frame used to convey a conventional, 2D high-definition signal by squeezing them to fit within the space of one picture.


Discovery, Sony and IMAX will each have a 33% stake in the venture. Discovery will provide network services -- including affiliate sales and technical support -- as well as 3D television rights to Discovery content and cross-promotion across its portfolio of 13 U.S. television networks. Sony and IMAX will contribute movies and other content, with Sony providing additional advertising and sponsorship sales support and marketing across the U.S., and IMAX contributing a suite of proprietary and patented image enhancement and 3D technologies.


Separately Tuesday, ESPN announced plans to debut a 3D service in June 2010, timed for the World Cup, which will feature at least 85 live events in the first year.


Discovery launched one of the first HD networks in 2002, HD Theater, and executives said questions about how quickly and widely 3DTV will be adopted by consumers are similar to those asked about the first HD channels.


The company estimates that about 5 million households are "early adopters," which will purchase a 3DTV set within the next 24-36 months, with another approximately 24 million affluent households that will subsequently adopt the technology, Discovery founder and chairman John Hendricks said.


"I'm convinced that 5 to 10 years from now we'll see the mass rollout of this," he said. "We see 3D television as that next step along the way to providing consumers closer-to-reality experience."


The Consumer Electronics Association estimates that nearly 2.2 million 3DTVs will be sold in 2010 and that by 2013 more than 25% of all televisions sold will be 3DTVs.


IMAX CEO Rich Gelfond said his company has proprietary technology to convert 2D into 3D: "There will be a lot of things we will do there."


To illustrate consumer appetite for 3D, Gelfond claimed that IMAX-affiliated theaters -- which are currently showing Avatar in 3D -- represented 25% of the box office in the U.S. last weekend with just 2% of the screens. "That gives you a sense of the power of 3D," he said. Other recent 3D IMAX films include Disney's A Christmas Carol and Alice in Wonderland, Under the Sea 3D and Sony's Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs. The Discovery programming has yet to be determined, but the Discovery Channel has previously featured a 3-D broadcast of its Shark Week franchise. Zaslav said the partners have initiated a search for a CEO to launch the network.


The Discovery/Sony/IMAX network doesn't have a name, but it definitely won't be called "Discovery 3D," according to Zaslav. He said the three companies will be working "to come up with a name we think consumers will respond to."

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...3D_Network.php


----------



## PrimeTime

When you add up all of the 3D formats in release, over sixty percent of _Avatar_'s revenue is from 3D presentations.


----------



## Jetson

This Sunday on Directv!!!!! Yahoooooo!


----------



## bandit7319

Where did you find this at? Did you see anything about Time Warner? I've got their 3D Pass and I'm ready for that station lol


----------



## teachsac

I was wondering, also. I did a search (took a while) and did find news:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...R3fOTa9NuGCm4H 


S~


----------



## jeep05

But............


No offical statement from DirecTV yet.


----------



## teachsac

But.... it's up in testing.


S~


----------



## Steve P.

Awesome news!


----------



## jeep05

Quote:

Originally Posted by *teachsac* 
But.... it's up in testing.


S~
Good news for sure.







What channel is it testing on?


----------



## geezin

107

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...115722494.html 

http://www.3net.com/


----------



## jeep05

Quote:

Originally Posted by *geezin* 
107

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...115722494.html 

http://www.3net.com/
Sounds promising and sweet


----------



## joels1010

Directv is the only carrier at this moment. This is from one of the press releases i read.


----------



## Mr Ian B

 http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/10/3...ly-on-directv/ 


Channel 107 starting this Sunday.


Aweeeeeeeeesome.


Ian B


----------



## Malcolm_B

Yes! Without rentals, my 3D viewing has dropped to nearly nothing after getting my Avatar disc.


----------



## SFMike

WOOoooHOOooo!!! New content!!







Now maybe they will have something to run on the 3D sets at the stores to fuel somemore interest in 3D. The content drought isn't pushing sales. It's the old chicken - egg thing!


----------



## shumi_9

Thanks Jetson...looking forward to it


----------



## rdgrimes

Nothing on 107 here.


----------



## bandit7319

Noooo no mention of Time Warner :-( Hopefully it wont' be too long after DirectTV since I can't get satellite at my apartment. I picked an apartment right at the woods on purpose so a satellite has no view of the sky lol. But I get to see pretty trees and bushes year round woohoo!


----------



## jtmcalpin

Sweet! Cant wait for some more content.


----------



## Mr Ian B

Hope we do not have issues with this channel and our JVCs RS40/50/50 pj and avr receivers.


Ian B


----------



## Natrix1973




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19984339
> 
> 
> Nothing on 107 here.



It doesn't go live until Sunday night.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I'll be tuning in on Sunday night!


----------



## Shari

Have seen some of the first shows to be aired on this network. They will bowl you over! Stunningly beautiful and the 3D is jaw-dropping.


----------



## scsa1000

I just upgraded to Direct tv from Comcast. Can't wait they at least have good 3d coming out. I mean my area sucks for hd and 3d.


----------



## pwbaker

Hope their shows have some pop. That's what is going to sell John Q (besides, I like it too)


----------



## Ken H

From Cedmagazine.com



> Quote:
> Sony's 3-D channel to debut on DirecTV
> 
> By Brian Santo
> 
> February 10, 2011
> 
> 
> DirecTV will be the first multichannel video program distributor (MVPD) to sign on to carry 3net, the 3-D channel from Sony, Discovery Communications and Imax.
> 
> 
> DirecTV will begin broadcasting the channel on Feb 13 at 8 p.m. EST.
> 
> 
> Consumer desire for 3-D TVs has been tepid so far, as measured by sales figures for 3-D TVs thus far. Except in Germany. For some reason, 3-D has been reported to be more popular in Germany than elsewhere.
> 
> 
> The companies involved in today's announcement are clearly hoping the arrival of another channel with 24-hour-a-day 3-D will increase interest.
> 
> 
> "3net will deliver compelling, native 3-D content to the marketplace and thus serve as a critical driver for consumer adoption of in-home 3-D entertainment," according to the group.
> 
> 
> "The broad availability of high-quality, native 3-D content is a critical step toward consumers fully embracing 3-D," said Rob Wiesenthal, executive vice president and chief financial officer of Sony Corp. of America. "3net is an important element in our strategy to maintain a leadership position in all things 3-D."


----------



## DJ Matt

Great news. I was just thinking about this 2 days ago. I remember reading about the 3Net channel, but was wondering what the launch date was and if DirecTV was going to carry it. Glad we will have more 3D programming. Seems like a lot of people are upset and feel they are being cheated though by not getting more HD channels.


----------



## mrv8q

I'm currently working on one of the series that's debuting this Sunday on 3Net. The 3D is amazing, completely immersive. The difference between regular 2D and 3D viewing is, to borrow a phrase, jaw-dropping. You lucky folks get to enjoy the show at home, I get to enjoy them at work!


----------



## trickydisco

Hope uverse isn't far behind on this one


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrv8q* /forum/post/19987025
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on one of the series that's debuting this Sunday on 3Net. The 3D is amazing, completely immersive. The difference between regular 2D and 3D viewing is, to borrow a phrase, jaw-dropping. You lucky folks get to enjoy the show at home, I get to enjoy them at work!



Are you allowed to elaborate on what the series is and what its about? Also, will it be one of those things where its on demand kind of like how the n3D channel is? Some of that content is 1080p I think.


----------



## mrv8q

Matt, it's "Forgotten Planet", we've shot all over the world to look at some of the strangest, most bizarre places on Earth. Hope you enjoy it! Sorry, don't know how DirecTV will handle the 3D channels.....


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrv8q* /forum/post/19987126
> 
> 
> Matt, it's "Forgotten Planet", we've shot all over the world to look at some of the strangest, most bizarre places on Earth. Hope you enjoy it! Sorry, don't know how DirecTV will handle the 3D channels.....



Thanks for letting us know. So its an actual series? I will have to make sure to set the DVR to record for sure. Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## OconRecon

*3net Premiere Night Schedule (all times Eastern):*

*CHINA REVEALED (8:00 PM)* China's beauty is little seen, often hidden and always surprising. This hour-long series explores the thronging cities, epic vistas and spiritual heartlands of this huge and mysterious nation in stunning 3D. Produced by Natural History New Zealand Ltd.

*INTO THE DEEP 3D (9:00 PM)* This IMAX special takes audiences on a spectacular three-dimensional exploration of the undersea world. Using the IMAX 3D camera in its underwater housing for the first time, this film captures unique marine life and magnificent underwater vistas.

*FORGOTTEN PLANET (10:00 PM)* Explore the strangest places on earth – once vibrant cities now completely devoid of all humanity. This series of one-hour programs imagines the world humans will one day leave behind by exploring what we've already abandoned. Produced by Flight 33 Productions.


---


Great promo vid. I'm sooooo there!! (Here's the link. I must be doing something wrong as I can't get the actual video window to show in my post. I just see a big white box)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omZxbLoMHhI&hd=1


----------



## everyperson

Just hope *D doesn't start a new 3D fee.


----------



## advocate2

If D* charged a fee but in return really increased programming I would pay an extra fee monthly.


----------



## boltsfan21

I just read the new 3D channel will go live at 8pm eastern on Sunday. The first nights lineup includes 2 new hour long programs. One is called "China Revealed" and the other "Forgotten Planet."


----------



## boltsfan21

One more note, the tv premier of Into The Deep will be on Sunday as well.


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read the new 3D channel will go live at 8pm eastern on Sunday. The first nights lineup includes 2 new hour long programs. One is called "China Revealed" and the other "Forgotten Planet."



Dude, look up a few posts. It's from the press release.


----------



## boltsfan21

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OconRecon* 
Dude, look up a few posts. It's from the press release.
Oh geez...lol


I must be blind


----------



## alk3997

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* 
Are you allowed to elaborate on what the series is and what its about? Also, will it be one of those things where its on demand kind of like how the n3D channel is? Some of that content is 1080p I think.
Append deleted by author


----------



## Soundmaster10.2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OconRecon* 
*3net Premiere Night Schedule (all times Eastern):*

*CHINA REVEALED (8:00 PM)* China's beauty is little seen, often hidden and always surprising. This hour-long series explores the thronging cities, epic vistas and spiritual heartlands of this huge and mysterious nation in stunning 3D. Produced by Natural History New Zealand Ltd.

*INTO THE DEEP 3D (9:00 PM)* This IMAX special takes audiences on a spectacular three-dimensional exploration of the undersea world. Using the IMAX 3D camera in its underwater housing for the first time, this film captures unique marine life and magnificent underwater vistas.

*FORGOTTEN PLANET (10:00 PM)* Explore the strangest places on earth - once vibrant cities now completely devoid of all humanity. This series of one-hour programs imagines the world humans will one day leave behind by exploring what we've already abandoned. Produced by Flight 33 Productions.


---


Great promo vid. I'm sooooo there!! (Here's the link. I must be doing something wrong as I can't get the actual video window to show in my post. I just see a big white box)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omZxbLoMHhI&hd=1
Here you go:


----------



## Shari

Confirmed. 3Net is putting out 1080i SbS.


----------



## OconRecon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *boltsfan21*
Oh geez...lol


I must be blind
All good!


T-minus 51 hours and 15 minutes!!


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shari* /forum/post/19990424
> 
> 
> Confirmed. 3Net is putting out 1080i SbS.



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss, awesome news. Can't wait for primetime Sunday night. Screw all my other shows for one night.


Ian B


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3net To Start Running 3D Ads In April*



> Quote:
> Even though 3net's initial audience via DirecTV will be less than 100,000 potential viewers, the 3D television network from Discovery Communications, Sony and IMAX has garnered "huge interest" from advertisers in running three-dimensional spots, according to president and CEO Tom Cosgrove





> Quote:
> Early research suggests that advertising is more effective in 3D. ESPN -- which ran ads from Sony, Gillette and Pixar on its 3D network during the 2010 World Cup -- found that ad recognition grew from 83% in 2D to 94% in 3D and likelihood of intent to purchase rose from 49% to 83%. Moreover, ad "likeability" jumped from 67% to 84%.


 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...s_In_April.php


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19988301
> 
> 
> If D* charged a fee but in return really increased programming I would pay an extra fee monthly.



As would I. I think Directv will eventually charge a fee for it, but not for at least another year or so, kind of like what they did with the HD fee.


Also, doesn't ESPN 3D go 24/7 on Monday? I know it'll be a lot of repeats, but at least we'll have 3 free channels with something on all the time.


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Also, doesn't ESPN 3D go 24/7 on Monday? I know it'll be a lot of repeats, but at least we'll have 3 free channels with something on all the time.




Yup:

http://espn.go.com/3d/


----------



## SFMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/19987830
> 
> 
> Just hope *D doesn't start a new 3D fee.



As it's on DirecTV we can eventually expect a fee.....a big fee as we are a niche market. I'm happy about it though


----------



## notreally

Am pretty sure UVERSE will put the channel in their "TV technology" package, with ESPN3D. 3NET alone is worth the 10 bucks Uverse charges.


----------



## StvRbrsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFMike* /forum/post/19992844
> 
> 
> As it's on DirecTV we can eventually expect a fee.....a big fee as we are a niche market. I'm happy about it though



Im very happy by the 3D content on Directv. Im sure that a fee is looming, may just take another channel or two, but Ill gladly pay


----------



## DJ Matt

I wish this channel was showing up in the guide already so I can select to record some of the stuff that is premiering. I won't be home for the launch.


----------



## scsa1000

Same thing with espn 3d that's supposed to start Monday if you go to Monday nothing shows up still so it's right before the launch when it shows up.


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish this channel was showing up in the guide already so I can select to record some of the stuff that is premiering. I won't be home for the launch.



w00t! There it is!


(Word is it appeared at 6 a.m. EST. )


----------



## StvRbrsn

Nice, love the 3D logo.


----------



## jeep05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* /forum/post/19997311
> 
> 
> Nice, love the 3D logo.



and some decent programming in the guide as well


----------



## Malcolm_B

Was surprised to see an episode of Ghost Lab on there, as the series has been cancelled and doesn't really seem to be a "3-D" friendly show.


----------



## OconRecon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B*
Was surprised to see an episode of Ghost Lab on there, as the series has been cancelled and doesn't really seem to be a "3-D" friendly show.
They said new programming every night at 9:00 p.m. Looks like Ghost Lab this Tuesday.


----------



## rdgrimes

I flipped through all the programming for the next 2 weeks. One "new" show per evening. They are all listed as series in the guide, but it doesn't look like they are more than one show.


----------



## advocate2

Directv just updated their 3d page on their website. Here's the description of the new channel:

_DIRECTV is proud to become the first television provider to broadcast 3net, a 24/7 3D network that features a variety of one-hour native 3D original documentaries, like Forgotten Planet and Into the Deep 3D. 3net also offers an unprecedented rollout of original 3D series and new program debuts every night at 9pm ET._


----------



## Malcolm_B

Going to be interesting to see how their converts look. Ghost Lab and that Tom Hanks moon show, for example. But am looking foward to having this and ESPN 3D up and running, as the wife has been giving me dirty looks about our TV investment lately.


----------



## Jamieb81

This is awesome ,I'm so excited for this tonite . I needed some real 3 D content to view 24/7 thanks Sony,max,directv.


----------



## jeep05

I'm hoping that with this new channel up and running, that DirecTV and Panasonic will overhaul the programming on n3D.


----------



## OconRecon

It's on!


The Great Wall in 3D looks fantastic.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Yes, the 3D for the Great Wall program is quite terrific.


----------



## mel_in_az

can't record it with DVR. wonder if the record flag has been disabled.


----------



## OconRecon

The commercials are appetizing.


The wife just handed me a Stella. Mmmmmmmm. All good.


----------



## timtationx

So ummm yeah 3net isn't on my guide yet. How do i update my box?


----------



## cummingsdl

I agree , the 3d looks to be the best on tv so far! looks really really good! and I also tried to record and the new channel wont record.... I guess ill just be up late tonight checking this all out... too good to pass up!


----------



## ThePrisoner

My wife & I really enjoyed China Revealed tonight. Into The Deep is also pretty cool. I'm really looking forward to the future showing of the airshow with the Blue Angels.


----------



## teachsac

Once the guide populated back, I was able to set the timer. Before that, couldn't even do a manual timer. Watched Into the Deep off of the DVR. INto the Deep and Deep Inside China both looked very good.


S~


----------



## advocate2

The online schedule keeps coming and going. When it was on I saw a new program listed every day this week at 9eastern 6 Pacific. It looked very good. This is the most variety we've seen in one week since the World Cup and N3D started.


Monday: Magnificent Desolation: Walking on the Moon

Tuesday: Ghost Lab

Wednesday: Bugs! A Rainforest Adventure

Thursday: High Octane. Episode 4

Friday: 3D Sun

Saturday: The Last Buffalo and I (Almost) Got Away with It


----------



## HTFAN007

It seems Directv is blowing away the Guide to prevent recording these shows. I don't know if this is on purpose or technical difficulties, Has anyone successfully recorded at least one of the shows?


----------



## mel_in_az

Tried, but nothing is recording. It would be terrible if you can't record these. The programs did show up on the DTV iPhone app. I set all 3 programs to record, but none of them did.


Bummer.


----------



## teachsac

I recorded both Into the Deep and Forgotten Planet. Once the guide settles in, it should be fine.


S~


----------



## darinp2

I got the first 2 by setting recordings for them from a DVR. The iPhone app didn't work for me either. At the moment I am getting Forgotten Planet by setting a manual recording.


--Darin


----------



## DJ Matt

I recorded the first 3 things that aired. They are showing up on the HD DVR. I sure hope they work. Going to check right now.


----------



## OconRecon

Well, the iPhone app says it took. We'll see if it comes out when I get home tonight.


The app didn't have the shows populated yesterday afternoon. Maybe it's coming along.


----------



## Syngefinger

Wife and I watched The Great Wall presentation last night and all I can say is WOW. It looked fantastic with next to no ghosting. Now this is how 3D tv should look. Very bright, colorful with breathtaking scenery.


----------



## StvRbrsn

You guys are killing me, can't wait to buy my set.


----------



## jtmcalpin

I watched both the China Revealed and the Into the Deep. They both looked fantastic.


Based on the quality of this channel and the previews for the upcoming shows, I am finally excited about 3d on something other than Bluray.


----------



## bandit7319












Damnit Time Warner! Hurry up! I'm jealous


----------



## Syngefinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/20002450
> 
> 
> I watched both the China Revealed and the Into the Deep. They both looked fantastic.
> 
> 
> Based on the quality of this channel and the previews for the upcoming shows, I am finally excited about 3d on something other than Bluray.



I'll be sure to check out Into the Deep. All the commercials for upcoming programs looked amazing. I am really looking forward to the Walking on the Moon as well as the others. It's great to have some new fresh 3D programs to choose from.


----------



## alk3997

Deleted by author


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I was away all weekend. I can't wait to check it out tonight!!


----------



## Milmanias












Damnit Dish Network! Hurry up! I'm jealous


----------



## shujin

I watched the great wall program last night. It looked fantastic but I did notice some odd cross talk on the edge of the screen. Too bad my glasses kept dying I guess it's time to change the batteries.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/20003228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Dish Network! Hurry up! I'm jealous



+1!!!


I agree 100%! I do NOT wanna jump ship to Direct but it keeps looking like I'll have to!







I really prefer Dish's equipment. Been with 'em 12+ years.


Ed


----------



## StvRbrsn

You'll like the new HR24's. (I had a ViP 622 and 722)


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* /forum/post/20004121
> 
> 
> You'll like the new HR24's. (I had a ViP 622 and 722)



Thanks for the post. I currently have the 622 & 722 (non-K). IF I go with D* I'll insist on HR-24s or no deal........










Ed


----------



## StvRbrsn

If you sign up, go MRV, it ensures a HR24.


----------



## teachsac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* 
If you sign up, go MRV, it ensures a HR24.
It increases your chances. I doesn't guarantee. My area only does 24's with MRV. Not all do.


S~


----------



## StvRbrsn

Sorry, thought it made it 100%. MRV is very good feature.


----------



## Raddle

Mrv = ?


----------



## StvRbrsn

Multi room viewing.Record on once box, watch on another in different room.


----------



## high def mon

How many OTA tuners does the HR24 have? My 722k has 2. My two year commitment is up March 11. I've been with E* for @least 10+ years


----------



## StvRbrsn

It does not come with one built in, they have a 2 tuner adapter for $40.


----------



## everyperson

Tried to record some programs tonight on 3net and got the message: "Your receiver is not authorized to record this content."


I even tried some of the video shorts--also no go.


This is a big minus for me. You apparently can't time shift any of their programs.


----------



## StvRbrsn

You may need to reauthorize your rcvr and/or reboot it.


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OconRecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the iPhone app says it took. We'll see if it comes out when I get home tonight.
> 
> 
> The app didn't have the shows populated yesterday afternoon. Maybe it's coming along.



Recorded fine for me.


-----



oh, and I found this:


Feb. 14 - Magnificent Desolation: Walking on the Moon 3D (World 3D TV Premiere)

Feb. 15 - Ghost Lab (3net Original)

Feb. 16 - 3D Sun (3net Premiere)/The Last Buffalo (World 3D TV Premiere)

Feb. 17 - High Octane: Mountain Bikes Versus Jet Skis (3net Original)

Feb. 18 - Dinosaurs: Giants of the Patagonia (3net Premiere)

Feb. 19 - The Haunted (3net Original)

Feb. 20 - I (Almost) Got Away With It (3net Original)

Feb. 21 - Deep Sea 3D (3net Premiere)

Feb. 22 - Oceana Air Show (3net Original)

Feb. 23 - Bugs! A Rainforest Adventure (World 3D TV Premiere)

Feb. 24 - High Octane: Downhill Long boarding Versus Freestyle Motocross (3net Original)

Feb. 25 - Puppy Bowl (3net Original)

Feb. 26 - Under the Sea 3D (3net Premiere)

Feb. 27 - 3D Safari: Africa (World 3D TV Premiere)


----------



## everyperson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* /forum/post/20006243
> 
> 
> You may need to reauthorize your rcvr and/or reboot it.



I did reboot it. That didn't help.


How do you reauthorize a receiver?


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/20006234
> 
> 
> Tried to record some programs tonight on 3net and got the message: "Your receiver is not authorized to record this content."
> 
> 
> I even tried some of the video shorts--also no go.
> 
> 
> This is a big minus for me. You apparently can't time shift any of their programs.



Is your HD DVR connected to a 3D TV or you just trying to build up some 3D recordings to use on a 3D TV later? What I've seen with my HD DVR's if I try to do a recording on a program currently showing on a HD DVR connected to a 2D TV I get that message, you need to set up the recording for a future viewing.


If you're getting the message on a 3D program that you're viewing on a 3D set I'd call DIRECTV and ask for tech support since that's not correct.


----------



## everyperson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/20006262
> 
> 
> Is your HD DVR connected to a 3D TV or you just trying to build up some 3D recordings to use on a 3D TV later? What I've seen with my HD DVR's if I try to do a recording on a program currently showing on a HD DVR connected to a 2D TV I get that message, you need to set up the recording for a future viewing.
> 
> *If you're getting the message on a 3D program that you're viewing on a 3D set I'd call DIRECTV and ask for tech support since that's not correct.*



--


I'm trying to record a 3D program that I'm currently viewing on my 3D set. I'm only having this problem on this new channel.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/20006280
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> I'm trying to record a 3D program that I'm currently viewing on my 3D set. I'm only having this problem on this new channel.



No problems here doing that so I'd give them a call, good luck.


----------



## 3net

I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.


----------



## mel_in_az

It' a great channel. Just watched the Tom Hanks space documentary. Really impressive. Much success. Finally a reason to watch TV!


Mel


----------



## CINERAMAX

Welcome and thank you for 3net. Looking good.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.



Any word when other providers will launch the channel? Particularly Comcast in my case... Thanks


----------



## advocate2

Welcome 3net.


Aside from having the DTV online guide populate properly, the broadcasts themselves are great. A tremendous addition to DTV's 3D broadcasts.


Here is the link to DTV's 3D page:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...oternavtype=-1 



They are very slow to update information. You might ask them to list some of your programs in their "Upcoming in 3D" section of the page.


----------



## rockaway1836




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/20006259
> 
> 
> 
> How do you reauthorize a receiver?



Go here and log on.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login...uestid=1798280


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20006313
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.



Same question as earlier poster, except for me Time Warner. I don't see any mention of Time Warner picking up the station anywhere, and I spoke with someone at Time Warner and they just gave me a canned it's not available but they'll submit a request to their programming department. I also haven't seen any mention of any kind of exclusivity, but with no information about other carriers, it's hard to tell if this is another kind of ridiculous exclusivity thing. The 3D community already has enough of that


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20006313
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.




Deleted by author


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.



Great!


Fantastic channel so far.


----------



## Syngefinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20006313
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.



All I can say is great job. I've watched 3 of the programs and the 3D effects are by far the best I've seen so far. China Revealed looked amazing, with very little ghosting. Walking on the moon did have some ghosting but overall was beautiful to behold.


----------



## Steve P.

Welcome 3net. I love the channel so far. Please consider showing some 3-D feature films in Sony's library, especially the Columbia Pictures classic 3-D movies (some of which are currently on PPV via Sony's online platforms).


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Dang.. And I decided I was to tired and it was Valentine's Day evening, which had some obligations associated with it.


I am kicking myself now, but I actually let the Direct TV installers hook up via component and it's a fair amount of work to change it to HDMI + adding the adapter for the Mistu DLP.


Sounds really freaking cool. I gotta get this hooked up ASAP.


----------



## advocate2

3net,


I just checked your web page which is pretty bare bones at this point. When do you see it expanding with more information about programming?


----------



## pwbaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/20006259
> 
> 
> I did reboot it. That didn't help.
> 
> 
> How do you reauthorize a receiver?



Sunday night got that message, rebooted and it worked on the fly. Last night got it again, (did not feel like rebooting again) went online and scheduled a show for the next hour. that worked.


Tonight, tried on the fly again and got the error. Tried re-authorizing online, still no go. I am trying a future recording through the scheduler (not online), will see if that works.


The authorization thing sucks. Mine is an HR22, maybe that's the problem. Love the channel, though.


Update: The future recording from the scheduler worked so it looks like anything future (web or scheduler works) for those having this issue.


----------



## Jamieb81

This channel is soooo cool ,walking on the moon,ghost lab,loving it Discovery,Sony,Imax!


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any word when other providers will launch the channel? Particularly Comcast in my case... Thanks



Another Comcast(er) here ... Same question.


----------



## jeffdom

wow 3-D quality is best by far for Satellite! Loving it! Keep up the great work!!!


Cant wait for Ghost lab and Hubble!!


----------



## Wellywell

Fantastic channel. Excellent 3D and I can't stop thinking about ghost labs for some reason. That may be the first paranormal show I could believe in, pretty cool stuff! Very nice job Sony, IMAX and Discovery. The quality and a good amount of content is great start. Thank for not making feel like I wasted my money on investing in 3D, this totally makes it worth the investment.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/20006769
> 
> 
> Welcome 3net.
> 
> 
> Aside from having the DTV online guide populate properly, the broadcasts themselves are great. A tremendous addition to DTV's 3D broadcasts.



DTV = Digital TV, as in over-the-air


D* = DirecTV


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20006313
> 
> 
> I am new here, but have followed AVS silently for some time. I run on-air, channel design, and much of the creative involved in putting 3net on the air as VP of the venture. We are of course a work in progress, but if there is anything I can answer going forward, I'll either do so or otherwise direct those inquires to the right people. Your comments are invaluable, and we take those comment seriously.



Welcome to AVS, and thanks for participating. Feel free to contact me via AVS Private Message with any concerns.


----------



## Elladan

Saw the Magnificent Desolation show last night, and aside from the gimmicky 3D pics overlaid on stock archive footage and the re-enactments, it was a good experience. The China Revealed documentary, however, was where 3D really shone. Not to mention the April Lavigne video!

Looking forward to the upcoming content! The Short Cuts are an excellent touch.


----------



## nickels55

So how do I go about pressuring Comcast to pick up this channel? Anyone???


----------



## Jamieb81

Switch to directv


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

OK, so I hooked up the adapter as instructed by Direct TV support. and I still can't get channel 107 to acknowledge I have a 3D supported display.



Anything else I need to do here?


----------



## everyperson

I had posted here that I was not getting 3Dnet. Then I punched in 107(guide was NOT showing that channel) and 107 appeared. But the guide still did not show 107. I reauthorized, reset, etc. Nothing worked.


Called D* today and after speaking with two reps with no results, I remembered something...and here's the tip:


I went into change channels in the guide menu, which I had not done in years, because I had my settings to "All channels I get". I then when to "edit" my channels in the guide, scrolled down to 106 AND right below it was 107, scrolled down to 107 and pressed the select button. Then went back to the guide and 107 was now part of the guide. Also, I can now record programs from 107(3Dnet).


Usually when you have selected "All the channels I get", new channels offered by D* show up in the guide automatically, but not always.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Checked out my recording of Ghost Lab. A little depth, but mostly a Paper-Mario-esque look to the people that I don't like, so I doubt I'll watch the rest any time soon.


----------



## Steve P.

I'd have to agree, "Ghost Lab" didn't wow me.


----------



## OconRecon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steve P.*
I'd have to agree, "Ghost Lab" didn't wow me.
Content is pretty weak too. Some wind blows and then they go on & on about it. Maybe if I were a teenager, with my friends, and we we're drinking, in a dark field, watching 3D........, then maybe it would be entertaining.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OconRecon* /forum/post/20014754
> 
> 
> Content is pretty weak too. Some wind blows and then they go on & on about it. Maybe if I were a teenager, with my friends, and we we're drinking, in a dark field, watching 3D........, then maybe it would be entertaining.



There's a reason the show was cancelled. I find humor in Ghost Adventures, but this show was just plain dull, and 3D doesn't help.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/20014180
> 
> 
> I had posted here that I was not getting 3Dnet. Then I punched in 107(guide was NOT showing that channel) and 107 appeared. But the guide still did not show 107. I reauthorized, reset, etc. Nothing worked.
> 
> 
> Called D* today and after speaking with two reps with no results, I remembered something...and here's the tip:
> 
> 
> I went into change channels in the guide menu, which I had not done in years, because I had my settings to "All channels I get". I then when to "edit" my channels in the guide, scrolled down to 106 AND right below it was 107, scrolled down to 107 and pressed the select button. Then went back to the guide and 107 was now part of the guide. Also, I can now record programs from 107(3Dnet).
> 
> 
> Usually when you have selected "All the channels I get", new channels offered by D* show up in the guide automatically, but not always.




Thanks, I think your on to the answer. I am definetly set to all channels I get and I have had to go manually change it when Direct TV has made programing changes in the past. I should of thought of that myself.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20013957
> 
> 
> So how do I go about pressuring Comcast to pick up this channel? Anyone???



Well, they just went 24/7 with xfinity 3D, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## 3net

We appreciate the comments and look to you all to give us guidance on how to make the in-home 3D from 3net a better experience overall. Thanks Ken H for reaching out as well. We're fortunate to have three companies involved in the 3D space who all have participated in helping us craft a set of guidelines that we utilize in everything we do. On both our originals and acquired titles we spend countless hours re-doing shots and correcting in the Pablo to make certain each shot is as perfect in stereo as possible given that native footage.


As for other cable and sat providers, we're in active discussions with everyone. On the content front, look for a big announcement regarding new content coming for March - both in long-form and short-form.


Remember that the first shows you've seen were initiated a while back - since that time, technology has improved, our production companies are more experienced and we've worked hard internally to perfect things. In short, it only gets better.


Our CEO reads the AVS forums on regular basis, and we discussed comments from this thread earlier today. Ken - we should talk offline about bringing him into this forum or making something happen in real time.


----------



## mel_in_az

It's a great service. The programs have been entertaining and informative. Not perfect, but perfection takes time. I think you guys are doing just great. My only complaint is that I'm tired of seeing the same promos over and over and over...


----------



## jeffdom

3D Sun!! Omg my new favorite 3-D pop out show!! Its amazing how well the 3-D is done in that show!! a must watch!!!


That show was almost blu-ray 3D quality too!! Keep it coming guys!! Loving this channel!


----------



## advocate2

I remember seeing The Last Buffalo in an IMAX theater. I thought it was great then, and it is still great. A program made 20 years ago still reflects its spectacular photography. Watching it last night I sat there asking myself how the camera crew got those shots. It boggles the imagination.


----------



## jlluna

This is a BIG reason i just left dish network. I had direct tv installed on tuesday, and i really love these 3d channels, I have watched every show that has been aired so far, Cant wait to see more upcoming shows, and yes 3d sun is just amazing, could sit there for hours watching. Great Channel, Thanks!


----------



## Shari




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mel_in_az* /forum/post/20018788
> 
> 
> It's a great service. The programs have been entertaining and informative. Not perfect, but perfection takes time. I think you guys are doing just great. My only complaint is that I'm tired of seeing the same promos over and over and over...



Not to worry. The repeat promos will dwindle down soon.... to be replaced with repeating commercials!


----------



## old corps




3net said:


> As for other cable and sat providers, we're in active discussions with everyone. On the content front, look for a big announcement regarding new content coming for March - both in long-form and short-form.
> 
> 
> Make sure you tell Charlie @ Dish that they're gonna lose me after 12+ years very soon if they don't get 3Net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should really shake 'em up........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shari* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. The repeat promos will dwindle down soon.... to be replaced with repeating commercials!



As long as their 3D its ok with me !


----------



## geezin

Rather than flip through the guide, here's a place to check:

http://www.locatetv.com/listings/3net


----------



## advocate2

Great Site for schedules. Thanks much


Don


----------



## pwbaker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *geezin* 
Rather than flip through the guide, here's a place to check:

http://www.locatetv.com/listings/3net
Very nice, thanks.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/20016959
> 
> 
> Well, they just went 24/7 with xfinity 3D, so I wouldn't hold my breath.



Xfinity 3D officially launches (24-hour programming) 2/20 ... but I seriously hope that doesn't stop them from bringing 3Net on air. This would be a disaster if a station like 3Net doesn't make it to Comcast. I'm hoping 3Net's talks with Comcast bear fruit. I would hate to not have this station everyone's raving about. And from whatever little lineup I've read about Xfinity 3D ... its not even close to 3Net.


----------



## boltsfan21

Thanks for the site with the schedule. It looks like there is some good programming coming up. I'm looking forward to the new Forgotten Planet episode about Nambian diamonds and gold in California.


Out of curiosity, there is no description on the 3D Africa Safari. Is that the same one that's been shown already on D*?


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mel_in_az* /forum/post/20018788
> 
> 
> It's a great service. The programs have been entertaining and informative. Not perfect, but perfection takes time. I think you guys are doing just great. My only complaint is that I'm tired of seeing the same promos over and over and over...



I hear you - but remember, we'll only cut promo from footage that is cleared for air. We'll have a new spot coming on the rotation today and a new campaign beginning last week of Feb.


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/20022506
> 
> 
> Thanks for the site with the schedule. It looks like there is some good programming coming up. I'm looking forward to the new Forgotten Planet episode about Nambian diamonds and gold in California.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, there is no description on the 3D Africa Safari. Is that the same one that's been shown already on D*?



3D Safari: Africa is a new two-hour show - a World Premiere.


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shari* /forum/post/20019474
> 
> 
> Not to worry. The repeat promos will dwindle down soon.... to be replaced with repeating commercials!



Not true - there is a reason we're not airing commercial inventory at this point - we want to get it right and set the standard. Everything we do - from long form to short form to promo to adverts pass through the same tech specs, adjustments and corrections. If we can't fix it, it goes back to the production companies. If we only have a few minutes of perfect footage for promo, that's what we use, etc.


I'm actually excited to see what the big brands can bring in stereo...


----------



## pwbaker

Love the channel, the China stuff was great.


(I pre-screen all 3d stuff so when I show it to the wife she will really like it, trying to keep her interest up)


Watched the Olympic one last night. I thought it was average. A few pop things early on but thought the 3d depth was so-so. Any thoughts.


Don't get me wrong, keep them coming..................


----------



## mickey79

Jealous of you DirecTV guys at this point. Comcast's Xfinity doesn't look comparable to 3Net.


3net -- any word on the stations availability on Comcast?


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Well with Valentines Day, and two nights of Idol, my wife was monopolizing the living room system this past week. But, over my lunch hour today I did finally get the 3D channels going and color me impressed with it for sure.


I feel like my beagle.. which is always more more more!!!


Myself and two other home 3D system owners are getting together this evening for some 3D fun and adventure, this will be the icing on that cake for sure.


3net keep up the good work here for sure.


----------



## wired1

Just signed up. Dropped Fios. I am sick of waiting.


Thursday by 12 noon, I will be enjoying 3D on DirecTV!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/20031574
> 
> 
> Just signed up. Dropped Fios. I am sick of waiting.
> 
> 
> Thursday by 12 noon, I will be enjoying 3D on DirecTV!



Congrats!


----------



## wired1

Thanks!!


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



You will love it !


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

So what did you think of it Prisoner?


This channel 3net is a good start. I got a couple of the 3D PPV's and they were really good I thought. Despicable me and the Last Shrek.


----------



## pwbaker

Which of these show are series? It seems as the china one is. Just want to make sure I have recored set to record the whole series................


----------



## briankstan

Last night I was two programs I recorded. the one about the Sun and China revealed (about the great wall). Although I though the Sun program was nice and informative. I'd have to say the one on the great wall was a pretty bad production. I liked the information, but the whole show was like watching 3D stills while someone was narrating. I ended up shutting it off as I couldn't take it any longer. I was excited to watch this program as my wife comes from China, but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## jeffdom

Yea, I agree with the China show, it was more like 3-D stills than a actual show.


Now most of the other shows have been great! I love the quality of the 3-D, most looks near blu-ray 3-D quality!


Cant wait for real commercials to start airing! Never thought I'd say that but I think they will be pretty neat!


----------



## Steve P.

"I (Almost) Got Away With It" was hilarious. It looked as if it was produced on a budget of about $1.98; the "sets" they used for DMV offices and casinos were laughable. For some reason, a large number of shots were randomly in flat 2-D. This was the biggest issue; and not at all acceptable.


I'd remove that one from rotation as soon as possible!


Still loving the channel though.


----------



## wired1

Gang, I am having reservations about dropping Fios







. Is the HDTV pq/aq worse, better, same?? Help!!!


----------



## icerat4

Will this channel make it any wheres else.like ps3 station hulu zulu qorioty etc.or is this a direct tv EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gang, I am having reservations about dropping Fios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is the HDTV pq/aq worse, better, same?? Help!!!



I have directv my brother in law has fios and we both have bd tv's his picture is no better than mine.


----------



## OconRecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gang, I am having reservations about dropping Fios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is the HDTV pq/aq worse, better, same?? Help!!!



Does this change anything for you?

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...bile_apps/ipad


----------



## wired1

Ok... Tomorrow is the day. Wish me luck...again! LOL


I am sure it will be great


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankstan* /forum/post/20044059
> 
> 
> Last night I was two programs I recorded. the one about the Sun and China revealed (about the great wall). Although I though the Sun program was nice and informative. I'd have to say the one on the great wall was a pretty bad production. I liked the information, but the whole show was like watching 3D stills while someone was narrating. I ended up shutting it off as I couldn't take it any longer. I was excited to watch this program as my wife comes from China, but just couldn't finish it.



We screened some footage from an upcoming episode of China Revealed and I believe you'll be impressed. The shots of Zhangjiajie National Forest Park are surreal.


----------



## rdgrimes

I have a big issue with shows like the "Sun" one where the 3D effect is so over-done. The sun and planets are round, not oblong, and the excessive 3D effect makes them all shaped like torpedoes, not spheres. Very aggravating and unnatural.


----------



## Beantown Bronco

I found "The Last Buffalo" to be a tad odd. 30 minute show and MAYBE 2 minutes of actual buffalo footage.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beantown Bronco* /forum/post/20055077
> 
> 
> I found "The Last Buffalo" to be a tad odd. 30 minute show and MAYBE 2 minutes of actual buffalo footage.



I thought "the last buffalo" was one of my favorite shows on this channel so far as content goes. Really enjoyed the show for the show its self. Not just another thing in 3d to watch just cause it is in 3d. plus the way it was filmed and the shots they got were just incredible. Kinda reminded me of "Baraka".


----------



## wired1

Signal was not strong enough from all 3 readings... no DirecTV for me
























*







*


----------



## jlluna

Bummer wired1, They could of not put the dish somewhere else?


----------



## wired1

Sadly, no. They tried to find the right signal but to no avail.


Here's hoping Fios steps up SOON...


----------



## jeep05

Sorry to hear that wired1..........


Got a bunch of trees close by or tall dwellings that are blocking the signal?


----------



## tntortiz8809

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wired1* 
Sadly, no. They tried to find the right signal but to no avail.


Here's hoping Fios steps up SOON...
Are you absolutely positive? I have tons of trees around my house and the installers kept telling me there was no signal, once I complained and got a supervisor out to my place....well long story short after 3 weeks of complaining not only did I get my D* set up, but got full functionality and lots of free stuff from D* since I was missing the Sunday Ticket I already paid for....


I know alot of people have had problems with the contractors hired by D* for installation...just a thought.


----------



## wired1

I live in an apartment (think condo) and the dish would need to go on a balcony.


The 3 streams it needs are not all able to be received because my building is in the way of 2 of them. It can't go on a roof










So it's no go for now but I truly appreciate all the help and support!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/20058392
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment (think condo) and the dish would need to go on a balcony.
> 
> 
> The 3 streams it needs are not all able to be received because my building is in the way of 2 of them. It can't go on a roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's no go for now but I truly appreciate all the help and support!



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tntortiz8809* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely positive? I have tons of trees around my house and the installers kept telling me there was no signal, once I complained and got a supervisor out to my place....well long story short after 3 weeks of complaining not only did I get my D* set up, but got full functionality and lots of free stuff from D* since I was missing the Sunday Ticket I already paid for....
> 
> 
> I know alot of people have had problems with the contractors hired by D* for installation...just a thought.



Yeah tech came and said couldn't get signal 2 weeks later direct sent another out he put a pole out in yard got the device two hours later. I've had it for three years now problems.


----------



## advocate2

Deep Sea and Under the Sea are both spectacular. Last night there were two shorts after the program. There was a music video in 3D. I had not seen it before. They also broadcast a several minute cut from Galapagos.


Next Sunday they are broadcasting Grand Canyon:River at Risk for those who didn't buy it already.


----------



## rdgrimes

I very much enjoyed "Bugs: Rainforest". 3D was VERY realistic and not over-done. PQ is some of the best I've seen and the surround mix is also highly effective.


----------



## advocate2

3Net,


I can't believe a series with great scenery like China Revealed can be put together without somebody with a rudimentary knowledge of Chinese giving the narrator just a little coaching on how to pronounce place names.


After hearing the narrator mispronounce "jie" dozens of times I had to stop listening. The narrator kept saying "gee-a" like it is two syllables. The word is one syllable and pronounced like the first two letters "je" in the word "jet".


Sorry. But for all the money put into the production it betrays that no Chinese heard the final dialog.


----------



## Bill

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* 
I thought "the last buffalo" was one of my favorite shows on this channel so far as content goes. Really enjoyed the show for the show its self. Not just another thing in 3d to watch just cause it is in 3d. plus the way it was filmed and the shots they got were just incredible. Kinda reminded me of "Baraka".
Saw that in Imax 3D years ago- like being there.


----------



## stuup1dmofo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *advocate2* 
3Net,


I can't believe a series with great scenery like China Revealed can be put together without somebody with a rudimentary knowledge of Chinese giving the narrator just a little coaching on how to pronounce place names.


After hearing the narrator mispronounce "jie" dozens of times I had to stop listening. The narrator kept saying "gee-a" like it is two syllables. The word is one syllable and pronounced like the first two letters "je" in the word "jet".


Sorry. But for all the money put into the production it betrays that no Chinese heard the final dialog.
I dont think Chinese people are bothered by it.


----------



## Jamieb81

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stuup1dmofo*
I dont think Chinese people are bothered by it.
Gee a you think we should ask them?


----------



## jeep05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20066566
> 
> 
> I very much enjoyed "Bugs: Rainforest". 3D was VERY realistic and not over-done. PQ is some of the best I've seen and the surround mix is also highly effective.



Agreed. Very impressive


----------



## aydu

The comments on this thread remind me of when HDNET first became available.


I hope 3D does not repeat the cycle of limited jaw dropping content cycling endlessly for years and years.


After you see the majesty of China or bugs about 10 times, it tends to lose it's luster.


----------



## stuup1dmofo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/20069688
> 
> 
> Gee a you think we should ask them?



Well i never put "the" in front of chinese so i do not mean all of them, and on an individual basis i can say that it does not bother me much.


----------



## 3net

Just wanted to give this to everyone in advance of the media release hitting the wires tomorrow morning. I realize you've got EPGs to give you this information, but as we've shifted things around a bit, so this is the latest news.


The 3net 3Day Weekends Premiere Schedule (9PM ET/6PM PT):


March 4 - NASCAR 3D: THE IMAX EXPERIENCE

March 5 - OCEANA AIR SHOW - 3net original

March 6 - GRAND CANYON ADVENTURE: RIVER AT RISK

March 11 - HIGH OCTANE: Wakeboarding vs. BMX - 3net original

March 12 - CHINA REVEALED: Jiuzhaigou - 3net original

March 13 - AMERICA'S NATIONAL PARKS: Yellowstone - 3net original

March 18 - HIGH OCTANE: Mega-Ramp vs. Parkour - 3net original

March 19 - FORGOTTEN PLANET: Kolmapskop, Namibia & Bodie, California - 3net original

March 20 - AFRICAN WILD: Elephants of Mashatu - 3net original

March 25 - HIGH OCTANE: Whitewater vs. Parkour - 3net original

March 26 - AMERICA'S NATIONAL PARKS: Yosemite - 3net original

March 27 - EXPERIENCE 3D: Hot Air Balloons - 3net original


----------



## TatorTot

Why doesn't comcast have this


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20078349
> 
> 
> Why doesn't comcast have this



Probably because Comcast started their own 3D channel and didn't want to pay Discover/Sony/Imax for 3Net, just a guess.


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give this to everyone in advance of the media release hitting the wires tomorrow morning. I realize you've got EPGs to give you this information, but as we've shifted things around a bit, so this is the latest news.
> 
> 
> The 3net 3Day Weekends Premiere Schedule (9PM ET/6PM PT):
> 
> 
> March 4 - NASCAR 3D: THE IMAX EXPERIENCE
> 
> March 5 - OCEANA AIR SHOW - 3net original
> 
> March 6 - GRAND CANYON ADVENTURE: RIVER AT RISK
> 
> March 11 - HIGH OCTANE: Wakeboarding vs. BMX - 3net original
> 
> March 12 - CHINA REVEALED: Jiuzhaigou - 3net original
> 
> March 13 - AMERICA'S NATIONAL PARKS: Yellowstone - 3net original
> 
> March 18 - HIGH OCTANE: Mega-Ramp vs. Parkour - 3net original
> 
> March 19 - FORGOTTEN PLANET: Kolmapskop, Namibia & Bodie, California - 3net original
> 
> March 20 - AFRICAN WILD: Elephants of Mashatu - 3net original
> 
> March 25 - HIGH OCTANE: Whitewater vs. Parkour - 3net original
> 
> March 26 - AMERICA'S NATIONAL PARKS: Yosemite - 3net original
> 
> March 27 - EXPERIENCE 3D: Hot Air Balloons - 3net original



Are there any plans to show IMAX films like Cyberworld 3D? There was also a 3D animated short called Paint Misbehavin' . I saw them several times years ago and loved them.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20078349
> 
> 
> Why doesn't comcast have this



And Dish Network!!!










Ed


----------



## nickels55

Is it OK to say I hope someone starts to capture these shows and upload them as torrents? Cause I do!


----------



## neo0285

I just have to say, that this channel is pretty god damn awesome. Good job 3net, the best 3d on tv.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just have to say, that this channel is pretty god damn awesome. Good job 3net, the best 3d on tv.



I agree awesome ! +1


----------



## bsprague




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/20088630
> 
> 
> I just have to say, that this channel is pretty god damn awesome. Good job 3net, the best 3d on tv.



I am enjoying it too!


----------



## tyrok3k

I'm curious as to why the network is called 3net. There is a promo video for the channel available in the 3D section of the PlayStation Network and in that video its clear that they were originally going to call it 3D NET.


----------



## neo0285

I think they call it 3net because of the three companies that are involved in this channel, discovery, IMAX, Sony


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/20098566
> 
> 
> I think they call it 3net because of the three companies that are involved in this channel, discovery, IMAX, Sony



That is correct - although seemingly simple, it speaks to the 3 partners involved, the 3 dimensions we're working with in TV space, etc.


As for the earlier comment, the PS video will be swapped out shortly. 3D Net was a holding name we used prior to going on air. No offense to Mark Cuban, but we were never envisioning this venture to be linked in any way to the HD wallpaper that was HDNet back in the day, so in truth, 3D Net was never under consideration as a channel name.


----------



## jeep05

Excellent programming so far 3net.


----------



## TatorTot

I ****ing hate Comcast


Is the only cable provider i can get


----------



## bsprague

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot* 
I ****ing hate Comcast

Is the only cable provider i can get
There are some companies that I gleefully ignore. I eagerly spend extra money with the competition just to avoid them. Notable are Comcast, Gateway and Exxon. They made their mistakes with me so long ago that there is probably an entirely new management team and philosophy in place. But, it is simply too late. Qwest is about to make my list. BP is a candidate too.


Back to the topic. I am looking forward to the 3D space journey being advertised but not yet listed.


----------



## rdgrimes

Watching the Oceana Air Show program, there was some obvious L-R swapping going on in a few scenes that was fairly distracting. Not the best job of mastering we've seen.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ****ing hate Comcast
> 
> 
> Is the only cable provider i can get



I feel your pain dude three and half years and the CS was the worst ,what about directv I thought they were available everywhere.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching the Oceana Air Show program, there was some obvious L-R swapping going on in a few scenes that was fairly distracting. Not the best job of mastering we've seen.



I just watched this on my DVR and noticed the swapping. I difn't know what it was.


Thanks


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/20106414
> 
> 
> I just watched this on my DVR and noticed the swapping. I difn't know what it was.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Once you see it it's hard to miss when you see it again. Objects appear to be out of place and perspective, forward instead of back, etc. If you flip your glasses upside down it'll look right again.


I have to think the problem in this title is in the mastering, since it comes and goes.


----------



## Spoodily

3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.


----------



## Steve P.

That doesn't happen for me.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/20129603
> 
> 
> 3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/20129765
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen for me.



I check with a HR24-200 and I see the blink.


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.



I saw this too last night. This was not happening a few days ago.


----------



## Traylorc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/20129603
> 
> 
> 3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.



Hmm....I'm not experiencing this.


----------



## jeep05

Have not seen this on my HR24-200.


----------



## trickydisco

I saw blinking on dvr'd air show but live programming is ace. I have a hr24500


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20104327
> 
> 
> Watching the Oceana Air Show program, there was some obvious L-R swapping going on in a few scenes that was fairly distracting. Not the best job of mastering we've seen.



Thanks for that. Pretty much the entire 3net team reviewed our output again and we have taken the full LE/RE source files back into the Pablos to correct the issues as best we can.


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/20129603
> 
> 
> 3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.



We alerted both our Broadcast Ops team as well as D* to cover our bases. We did not notice any of these issues on the D* feed at the 3net offices today. Please let us know if you are on your end.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn

Now that Dish is in the dispute with LIN, they want $50.00 for the 722k OTA plus shipping. Much cheaper via resellers on the web. Low as $29.95 + about $9.00 shipping ( two day air as I recall). I hate giving Dish another nickle; new customers reap all the benefits and loyal 10 - 12 year customers just receive bills.


----------



## jeep05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlbuquerqueJohn* /forum/post/20142944
> 
> 
> Now that Dish is in the dispute with LIN, they want $50.00 for the 722k OTA plus shipping. Much cheaper via resellers on the web. Low as $29.95 + about $9.00 shipping ( two day air as I recall). I hate giving Dish another nickle; new customers reap all the benefits and loyal 10 - 12 year customers just receive bills.





Huh? Wrong thread maybe?


----------



## Elladan

I also started noticing this last weekend (March 3) when watching the Dinosaurs Patagonia special, it had never done so before. I will try to watch something else in 3D tonight and see if it still does that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/20129603
> 
> 
> 3net "blinks" (black) every 15 seconds no matter the program. The other 3d channels do not do this. This is on Directv.


----------



## lexicon RX7

Not sure if Im in the right forum. Have JVC RS50 projector what do I need to get Direct tv 3d. I have an older HD box it's Silver (H20 ) and just basic HD package.What do I need to do to get 3D.New box? new package?

Will I be abe to watch Masters in 3D.Help would be appriciated.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexicon RX7* /forum/post/20148614
> 
> 
> Not sure if Im in the right forum. Have JVC RS50 projector what do I need to get Direct tv 3d. I have an older HD box it's Silver (H20 ) and just basic HD package.What do I need to do to get 3D.New box? new package?
> 
> Will I be abe to watch Masters in 3D.Help would be appriciated.



I you tune the H20 to a 3D channel (103 or 107 are full time, non PPV) you should get an error message with a phone number to call and a 3 digit code. If you call that number and give them the code then they should replace that H20 with a H21/H23/H24 which are 3D models.


Be warned that the models that support 3D doen't have built in ATSC tuner support, if you need that you'll also need the AM21 add on box which would add ATSC tuner to the H2X receiver.


----------



## rdgrimes

Really enjoyed the latest in the China series. Really beautiful photography. Some gratuitous pokey-vision with real convergence issues was my only complaint, fortunately it was fairly rare.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We alerted both our Broadcast Ops team as well as D* to cover our bases. We did not notice any of these issues on the D* feed at the 3net offices today. Please let us know if you are on your end.



Problem has been resolved. Thanks!


----------



## bandit7319

What's the word on this for Time Warner? I still have yet to hear anything from anybody about it. Is this going to remain exclusive to DirecTV?


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

im kinda dissapointed with 3net







only weekends new shows and those are so boring and 1 hour long ..cmon u guys can do more than samsung whos in the opening first days of streaming online in theyre smart tv app had 50 hours 3d content...i believe in sony to be the leader but cmon cmon u guys are getting slow on us ....


----------



## briankstan

I watched a couple of the High Octane shows that I recorded. I'd have to say that they were pretty good and enjoyable to watch.


I also watch the one about Yellowstone national park and really enjoyed it as well, but prefer something with more of a movie feel than 3D stills with narration. I found the National Parks one better then China reveled however.


So far I think 3Net is the best 3D station out there. Great Job and keep the new programs coming.


----------



## millertime50

have you watched S.O.S planet ?? something like that... it has some really good 3D .. one of my favorites on the 3D channels on direct tv


----------



## briankstan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millertime50* /forum/post/20188011
> 
> 
> have you watched S.O.S planet ?? something like that... it has some really good 3D .. one of my favorites on the 3D channels on direct tv



I have it on my DVR, I haven't watched it all yet, maybe only the first 10 minutes, if that.


----------



## jeep05

*3net*, how about throw some *captioning* into the mix for us hard-of-hearing folks. Other than that, most of the programming as been quite enjoyable.


----------



## rdgrimes

Programming note:


On Sunday, 3/27, "Experience 3D : Balloons" premiers. This is a full hour of stuff filmed at the Albuquerque International Hot Air Balloon Festival. Includes mass assentions of hundreds of balloons plus a chainsaw carving contest and a splendid fireworks show.


----------



## teachsac

I used to drive up there when I was stationed in Hell Paso, TX. Truly a spectacular sight and event.


S~


----------



## geezin

From what I can gather:


Apr 01 - Forgotten Planet - Balestrino; Hunters Point

Apr 02 - National Parks - Arches National Park

Apr 03 - Building the Brand - Winnebago


---


Apr 08 - Forgotten Planet - Salton Sea; Weston

Apr 09 - China Reveled - Mt. Huangshan

Apr 10 - Space Station 3D


----------



## boltsfan21

So far, I've been really happy with 3net. I do enjoy the series Forgotten Planet.


I like the National Parks show, but I find it to be a little to repetitive. They show the same scenes throughout the show many times. I wish they would have shown more places in the Yosemite episode. The 3D is very good however. I didn't notice any crosstalk.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/20230185
> 
> 
> So far, I've been really happy with 3net. I do enjoy the series Forgotten Planet.
> 
> 
> I like the National Parks show, but I find it to be a little to repetitive. They show the same scenes throughout the show many times. I wish they would have shown more places in the Yosemite episode. The 3D is very good however. I didn't notice any crosstalk.



+1


It was a bit disappointing to see the same shots held waaaaay tooooo looooong, rocks are only interesting for so long. Why not show more of the wild life in Yosemite, there's more then just buffalo?


----------



## geezin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/20230492
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit disappointing to see the same shots held waaaaay tooooo looooong, rocks are only interesting for so long. Why not show more of the wild life in Yosemite, there's more then just buffalo?



Dammit, rad, they're *bison*.


----------



## Jamieb81

Quote:

Originally Posted by *geezin*
Dammit, rad, they're bison.








Looked like large trees to me,lol


----------



## 3net

Our team just completely the 3D Awards and we'll be premiering the program tonight at 9ET/PT; also, look tonight/tomorrow AM for a fairly significant announcement from 3net - a "first of it's kind" for native 3D production.


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20317032
> 
> 
> Our team just completely the 3D Awards and we'll be premiering the program tonight at 9ET/PT; also, look tonight/tomorrow AM for a fairly significant announcement from 3net - a "first of it's kind" for native 3D production.



cool... i will be watching for the announcement... i already set the DVR to record the 3D Awards.. the wife asked me why are you recording that ? i said there mite be some cool stuff, and new stuff...

any hints on the announcement ? i go thru the 3D channels on direct TV every day to see if something new is coming on i have not seen yet.. i would watch the 3D channels all the time if there where more new shows.. i have seen them all.. and have a bunch recorded.. S.O.S planet was really good 3D. one of my favorites on the 3D channels


----------



## timtationx

Guitar Sessions make my blood boil!!!! UUUGGGHHH!!


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20317032
> 
> 
> Our team just completely the 3D Awards and we'll be premiering the program tonight at 9ET/PT; also, look tonight/tomorrow AM for a fairly significant announcement from 3net - a "first of it's kind" for native 3D production.



GREAT now get us comcast customers the chanel .geez make it availble to us other folks with 3d sets that dont have direct please.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20317032
> 
> 
> Our team just completely the 3D Awards and we'll be premiering the program tonight at 9ET/PT; also, look tonight/tomorrow AM for a fairly significant announcement from 3net - a "first of it's kind" for native 3D production.



I gave up on this, too boring. Plus watching the same 4 commercials over and over for 2 hours is more than anyone should have to bear.


----------



## dlp3drules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/20319282
> 
> 
> GREAT now get us comcast customers the chanel .geez make it availble to us other folks with 3d sets that dont have direct please.



get directv


----------



## dlp3drules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20317032
> 
> 
> Our team just completely the 3D Awards and we'll be premiering the program tonight at 9ET/PT; also, look tonight/tomorrow AM for a fairly significant announcement from 3net - a "first of it's kind" for native 3D production.



well what time exacly is this announcment got to go to sleep work tomorow


----------



## dlp3drules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millertime50* /forum/post/20317164
> 
> 
> cool... i will be watching for the announcement... i already set the DVR to record the 3D Awards.. the wife asked me why are you recording that ? i said there mite be some cool stuff, and new stuff...
> 
> any hints on the announcement ? i go thru the 3D channels on direct TV every day to see if something new is coming on i have not seen yet.. i would watch the 3D channels all the time if there where more new shows.. i have seen them all.. and have a bunch recorded.. S.O.S planet was really good 3D. one of my favorites on the 3D channels



sos planet was not in 3net it was in n3d channel(panasonic/directv)


----------



## dlp3drules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20319315
> 
> 
> i gave up on this, too boring. Plus watching the same 4 commercials over and over for 2 hours is more than anyone should have to bear.



+1


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlp3drules* /forum/post/20319395
> 
> 
> sos planet was not in 3net it was in n3d channel(panasonic/directv)



opps.. wrong channel....







just got done watching the awards show, it was allright.. wish they would of showed more clips from the 3D moives that were in the top running to win a award, unstead of just a clip of the winning one.. but at least is was something new, and the first every award show in 3D... still have not seen anything on the announcement.. i even went to the 3net web site and looked at there press releases.. nothing new.. hummmm


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20319315
> 
> 
> I gave up on this, too boring. Plus watching the same 4 commercials over and over for 2 hours is more than anyone should have to bear.



that is why i recorded it on the DVR.. did away with the commercials


----------



## 3net

 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...d-civil-179289 


The official release is on the wires. We're excited about entering the scripted realm and being first in the native 3D space with this genre.


----------



## Elladan

Cool stuff, I did enjoy some of the other shows' stills that were in 3D, wasn't sure if they were re-enactments or based on stereoscopic images.

My interest in the civil war isn't that great, but I will of course watch it. I have been very impressed with the quality of your documentaries (Forgotten Planet has had some amazingly clear 3D footage), so I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## 3net

We are premiering "Bullproof" on 5/5 @ 9p ET/PT and would be interested to here everyone's thoughts. It's the first "episodic" we've done. Also, we're premiering 4-5 new original shows a week in May and June, stepping up the originals from 3 per week that we've done before. Perhaps I need to post the full official schedules here as they don't always gel with the EPG.


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20386324
> 
> 
> We are premiering "Bullproof" on 5/5 @ 9p ET/PT and would be interested to here everyone's thoughts. It's the first "episodic" we've done. Also, we're premiering 4-5 new original shows a week in May and June, stepping up the originals from 3 per week that we've done before. Perhaps I need to post the full official schedules here as they don't always gel with the EPG.



i have bullproof set to record.. the wife loves bull riding so she is jacked.. it wouldd be nice if you posted a schedule


----------



## bsprague




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20386324
> 
> 
> ... Also, we're premiering 4-5 new original shows a week in May and June, stepping up the originals from 3 per week that we've done before. Perhaps I need to post the full official schedules here as they don't always gel with the EPG.



I'm heartbroken! I am a State Park campground volunteer for May and June. My 3D TV is alone in the condo and I miss it! The motor home has DirecTV on an automatic antenna but it is only SD let alone 3D!


If you did post the schedule, I think I can get my iPod app to set up the DVR to capture the 4-5 new shows.


Thanks.


Bill


On edit, I'm using some of my camping time to learn how to make my own 3D on a new Panasonic camcorder. Maybe I will get good enough to submit some programing!


----------



## prayformojo

Yes, a monthly schedule would be great, I am surprised by how bare bones the 3net website is. I remember in the early days of HD, how Discovery HD Theater would publish a press release each month with all the monthly highlights and premiere dates for those shows.


Love the channel, please keep up the good work.


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prayformojo* /forum/post/20392767
> 
> 
> Yes, a monthly schedule would be great, I am surprised by how bare bones the 3net website is. I remember in the early days of HD, how Discovery HD Theater would publish a press release each month with all the monthly highlights and premiere dates for those shows.
> 
> 
> Love the channel, please keep up the good work.



We hear you. We will be issue a release regarding our June schedule and will continue to do so monthly going forward. Also, we're integrating the daily listings into the site shortly.


----------



## advocate2

Great!!!! A month by month would be helpful.


If you put a link on the web page where I could sign up for a monthly email I would subscribe in a heatbeat!


----------



## dlp3drules

bravo 3net ..bullproof was amazing i loved it great 3d


----------



## dlp3drules

and a question or an idea for 3net ..do u guys plan to add some cartoons shorts or animation for kids ??that woud be great


----------



## SFMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20386324
> 
> 
> We are premiering "Bullproof" on 5/5 @ 9p ET/PT and would be interested to here everyone's thoughts.



I have just finished watching "Bullproof" and was happily amazed at the quality of this native 3D production. Not only is this an excellent reality TV show, it is a proof of concept of how well 3D can be used to enhance the enjoyment of this type of programming. My hat is off to 3net for this engaging program. The team that produced this series really seems to have learned many lessons on how to shoot and edit using 3D cameras. Great depth and only minor crosstalk. I hope all upcoming shows will be so well produced.


Overall, I have been very pleased with the offerings on 3net. I believe they really out shine the shows that have been produced by n3D. The prime examples would be "Guys Big Bite" and "Guitar Center" which show a total lack of creativity on all levels. But, n3D has been improving. Now the bar is being set very high by 3net and I hope n3D will take the challenge.


I have also recently enjoyed the series "Forgotten Planet" and "America's National Parks", these series have slow pacing but great images. "High Octane" and "Experience 3D" show a better pacing as to what 3D can do for a show and now we step up to "Bullproof." Also really liked the 3D awards telecast, another 3net first and "In The Qube." Keep the great shows coming. 3net alone makes having a 3D TV pay off.


----------



## darkmaster123456

how about bringing 3net to other cable providers not everybody wants to go to direct tv


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkmaster123456* /forum/post/20413570
> 
> 
> how about bringing 3net to other cable providers not everybody wants to go to direct tv



I'm sure Directv likes it that way.


----------



## millertime50

i also like the show.. the wife loved it.. it is set to record the series.. i am sure we will be watching it the day it records the new one..


----------



## 3net

As people who have read things I've written on behalf of 3net here, you know I don't sell or spin anything.


I would encourage everyone to go to 3net.com - watch our new video and enter the contest. It will be a great experience for the winner, no doubt.


A few other answers to questions:


We will have a kids/animation/film block in place and on-air by 4th quarter of this year.


We will announce our June schedule on Monday - the largest amount of original and native 3D premiere programming in the emerging history of 3D TV.


As to those threads related to Blu Ray titles and what is best, many of you realize that the stereo issues involved when you go from "big to small" are significant. Compression and half res issues aside with the TV broadcast, the convergence correction work done by us to make theatrical/large format titles work for in-home are significant. This is not something anyone else is doing at this point for television. In short, an acquired theatrical/large format title you see on one channel is not anything like those that we provide. We run each title through Pablos at many hours to fix and correct for small format. As far as I know, no one else in the space does the same.


----------



## advocate2

I had mentioned earlier that it would be great if you put on iink on the web page to allow for a sign-up for a newsletter.


Have you made any decisions in that regard?


----------



## 3net

June's 3net schedule includes more than 20 new hours of native 3D content - most in the history of 3D TV. Announcement goes wide Monday, but the schedule is below for the forum's FYI:


The 3net Original Premiere Schedule (9PM ET/6PM PT unless otherwise noted):


June 1 - AFRICAN WILD Gannets

June 2 - HIGH OCTANE Ice Climbing vs. Sandrails

June 3 - EXPERIENCE 3D New York Ships

June 4 - CHINA REVEALED Dunhuang

June 8 - FEEDING TIME Penguins, Polar Bears, Lemurs and Rhinos

June 9 - HIGH OCTANE Surfing vs. Freerunning

June 10 - EXPERIENCE 3D Malibu

June 10 - EXPERIENCE 3D Road to Hana (10p ET/PT)

June 11 - JEWELS OF THE WORLD Fiorland

June 15 - FEEDING TIME Monkeys, Elephants, Otters and Grizzlies

June 16 - HIGH OCTANE - Street and Park Skateboarding vs. ATV and UTV

June 17 - BUILDING THE BRAND John Deere

June 17 - EXPERIENCE 3D Rock Climbing (10p ET/PT)

June 18 - CHINA REVEALED Harbin

June 22 - AFRICAN WILD Penguins

June 23 - LIVE FIRE Army NTC

June 24 - EXPERIENCE 3D Racecars (10p ET/PT)

June 24 - BUILDING THE BRAND Trek Bicycles

June 25 - JEWELS OF THE WORLD Santorini

June 25 - JEWELS OF THE WORLD Rome (10p ET/PT)

June 26 - IN THE QUBE Red, White and Blue

June 30 - HIGH OCTANE Inline Skate vs. Freestyle Motor Bikes


----------



## The Tophinator

Oh it looks like a good month for 3net.


My wife and I are Really looking forward to watching "Road to Hana" since we just drove it and back a couple months ago.


----------



## boltsfan21

Is In the Qube a monthly show or will it eventually be a weekly show?


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/20480710
> 
> 
> Is In the Qube a monthly show or will it eventually be a weekly show?



he said awhile back monthly, just not enough new stuff out yet to go weekly.. i just seen the second in the Qube.. i really like the show !


----------



## boltsfan21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millertime50* /forum/post/20481315
> 
> 
> he said awhile back monthly, just not enough new stuff out yet to go weekly.. i just seen the second in the Qube.. i really like the show !



I just watched the second show as well. I really like the show. It's nice to have another source for watching 3D movie trailers.


----------



## izauze

Excited for some of these other "reality" series that discovery seems to do so well, which apparently has continued at 3net


----------



## 3net

3net will be at Indy this weekend with great access and shooting in 3D. Press release below for those interested:

http://www.sys-con.com/node/1852137


----------



## Jamieb81

I watched the sea world San diego special I also saw the marine training special both were very good to watch.


----------



## Steve P.

I was quite impressed with the debut episode of "Live Fire". It seems the production value and 3D quality are steadily improving with these series.


----------



## rdgrimes

A few people have posted about errors in the DTV guide for this channel, I see the same thing here. Either blank, wrong or says "movie".


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/20738299
> 
> 
> A few people have posted about errors in the DTV guide for this channel, I see the same thing here. Either blank, wrong or says "movie".



I PM'ed 3net here about it, no response. I also checked ZAP2IT and it's also showing the same garbage so IMHO it's coming from Discovery, I sent them a comment asking them to fix. Actually starting tomorrow at 9PM Central the guide data starts to look better.


----------



## 3net




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/20738434
> 
> 
> I PM'ed 3net here about it, no response. I also checked ZAP2IT and it's also showing the same garbage so IMHO it's coming from Discovery, I sent them a comment asking them to fix. Actually starting tomorrow at 9PM Central the guide data starts to look better.



I spoke to scheduling today and we all over getting things corrected. I also responded to your PM.


----------



## 3net

FYI - an early hit before we send this wide release tomorrow. Our partnership with Red Bull:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...a-house-223738


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3net* /forum/post/20452398
> 
> 
> As to those threads related to Blu Ray titles and what is best, many of you realize that the stereo issues involved when you go from "big to small" are significant. Compression and half res issues aside with the TV broadcast, the convergence correction work done by us to make theatrical/large format titles work for in-home are significant. This is not something anyone else is doing at this point for television. In short, an acquired theatrical/large format title you see on one channel is not anything like those that we provide. We run each title through Pablos at many hours to fix and correct for small format. As far as I know, no one else in the space does the same.



That is very interesting. Would love to see how your content looks one day in Canada!


Do you have any plans to address the compression/half res issue?


----------



## bandit7319

I'm moving to a new apartment in September that I've checked out and verified it already has satellite dishes where I'm living so I can stop bitching and complaining about TWC not carrying this network lol. Woohoo! Starting 9/24 I'll be watching way more 3D.


For those still on Time Warner.... F that! $10 a month for ESPN 3D repeats? psssssssssssssh.... sorry guys hehe.


----------



## darkmaster123456

direct tv gets to have all the 3d fun


----------



## swade507

*3net channel ended by its joint venture*

Very disappointed one week in with dish & a new 3d projector and the interesting channel for 3d content is closed.
Direct tv say it is the joint venture that pulled the plug and not them. 

From others reporting other carriers are reporting the same thing.
Darn


----------



## RolandL

swade507 said:


> Very disappointed one week in with dish & a new 3d projector and the interesting channel for 3d content is closed.
> Direct tv say it is the joint venture that pulled the plug and not them.
> 
> From others reporting other carriers are reporting the same thing.
> Darn


On Comcast cable we have a 3d channel with many 3D shorts - probably similar to 3net. Also, if you subscribe to HBO or Starz, they have 3D On Demand movies. Current titles (change each month) are:

HBO:
Epic
Gatsby
Gravity
Hobbit
Wolverine

Starz:
Battle of the year
Frozen
Monsters University
One Direction
Great and powerful Oz
Thor Dark World


----------



## swade507

*Comcast 3d*

I have basic comcast and I have not seen that mentioned before. That would have been a consideration but I left Dish to go direct tv for a lower bill on a costco deal.

So you are saying select movies on premium network like stars are shown in their 3d format at no extra charge? 

Interesting.


----------



## Rudy1

3NET ceased broadcasting to all providers on August 12th. I've watched many of their programs via Comcast Cable's 3D channel, and was always impressed with the quality of the 3D...especially the pop-out sequences. The studios were also working on UHD content, so I wouldn't be surprised if they got out of the 3D business to focus their attention on future UHD broadcast offerings for satellite and cable services. I found this article quite interesting:

http://www.rapidtvnews.com/20140724...-to-content-advisory-board.html#axzz3AqWF1AZ5


----------

